# New WorldMark Online Directory?



## Skipper Scooby (May 4, 2016)

I would appreciate it if someone would post the link for the newest WorldMark directory. 

I've downloaded the 2014-15 version already. 

I am not a WorldMark owner. 

Thanks!


----------



## ronparise (May 4, 2016)

That is the most recent


----------



## rhonda (May 4, 2016)

Link to 2016/17:  http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/worldmark_directory1617/

Not sure if a valid login is required.


----------



## ronparise (May 4, 2016)

so there is a newer one... Thanks


----------



## Skipper Scooby (May 4, 2016)

Thank you rhonda!!


----------

